# Video montage of my PCD



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I just picked up my 328i on June 10. I will be doing a more in-depth write-up, but it was more fun to finish the video first... :thumbup:

I missed a few things (no good video of the ABS braking exercises), but I was also trying to keep the video to a fast-paced 3 minutes.

Let me know what you think!

http://vimeo.com/68436201


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats Duane! Long time coming! Definitely looking forward to hearing more about the PCD! My car have just cleared VPC because my dealer just offered me a date to pick-up!


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

NICE! I'm doing it next time that looks fun.


----------



## fabiani (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice car! Yours looks like mine on the outside!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Did you stick a GoPro in the car?


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, I hung my GoPro upside down from the suction cup mount on the inside of the sunroof. I'm not sure what was going on with the distortion of the bright colors outside the vehicle. Otherwise it worked pretty darn good! The staff didn't have any problem with me doing it except the one time they caught me driving (between exercises) and trying to adjust the mode...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

DDGator said:


> Yes, I hung my GoPro upside down from the suction cup mount on the inside of the sunroof. I'm not sure what was going on with the distortion of the bright colors outside the vehicle. Otherwise it worked pretty darn good! The staff didn't have any problem with me doing it except the one time they caught me driving (between exercises) and trying to adjust the mode...


Good to know... I was debating about bringing the GoPro... guess that's getting packed!


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Another tip -- bring raingear just in case! This stuff goes rain or shine, but it could be miserable in the heavy rain. We had rain but not enough to slow us down.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you DDGator for the video! Great job and your Alpine White 328i looks neat!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice video Duane... Great job capturing the experience


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

Very nice. Congrats on the car.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Definitely makes me want to do PCD and make the long drive back to Phoenix.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------

